# Police work for an ENFJ?



## USAdefender (Jun 20, 2011)

I know as an ENFJ that I'm not supposed to enjoy being a police officer, but it's most of my experience professionally and while serving as a cop, I loved it. I now work for a dealership selling cars, and to be honest it's not my thing. I know it sounds backwards from how it should be, but I can't help how I feel. Any one else in a similar situation? If so, any career advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## FreeSpirit (Jun 1, 2011)

Return to police work.


----------



## USAdefender (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks for the input. I'll pursue that then.


----------

